# 2 battlecom clients über einen router



## seneca (19. Februar 2003)

Hi,

Ich möchte mit 2 bc clients (auf zwei PC's) über einen router auf einen BC Server im I-net connecten. Ein client funktioniert (immer der der als erster verbinded) wunderbar, nur der zweite heult dann rumm er könne auf der adresse keinen server finden.

Der router läuft mit SuSe 8.0 und iptables fürs routing / NAT

hier ein auszug aus dem script das das port-forwarding einstellt,
die variable $testre zählt die ports von 2300-2400 hoch, ich hab die option zum einstellen einer port-range net gefunden...

until [ $testre -eq $testre2 ];
do
#echo $testre
/usr/sbin/iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -d $IP --dport $testre -j DNAT --to 192.168.202.78
/usr/sbin/iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p udp -d $IP --dport $testre -j DNAT --to 192.168.202.78

/usr/sbin/iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -d $IP --dport $testre -j DNAT --to 192.168.202.105
/usr/sbin/iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p udp -d $IP --dport $testre -j DNAT --to 192.168.202.105


let "testre =$testre + 1" ;
done

Wenn wer ne idee hat wär das klasse

-Thomas


----------



## Slizzzer (25. Februar 2003)

Soweit ich weiß, bekommst Du eine IP-Adresse von deinem Provider zugeteilt. Wenn nun ein 2. Client versucht sich mit der selben IP-Adresse auf dem BC-Server einzuwählen, klappt das natürlich nicht!


----------

